# Piranha Availability In Canada



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

Are there any places around within Canada that has (or can get) a large Rhom (12") and will ship? There was that one dealer on here quite a while back that looked promising, but then vanished. Thnx.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

im preety sure theres big als but ill give yahh a bump so that canadian members may better help ya out


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Brandtii said:


> Are there any places around within Canada that has (or can get) a large Rhom (12") and will ship? There was that one dealer on here quite a while back that looked promising, but then vanished. Thnx.


X2 what P-Freak said. I only seen BigAls handling rhoms that size, The BigAls in Mississauga had a 15" 3 weeks ago but it was sold. Other than them your gunna have to search for a private seller. A while back another p-fury member sold my cuz a 10" black diamond, which was then traded for 4 med sized macs, after that the rhom was sold to buy a mbu puffer and now the where abouts are unknown but if you like I can try to track it down for you.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Your are probably referring to chiclid city aquariums, they had great selection of p's but unfortunately they went out of business im pretty sure. There is below water owned by oliver but i have no idea how to contact him and his site is all about photography now so im kinda guessing if he still does fish. Good luck but your best bet for a nice rhom is group order with a few other members from another sponsor from the states, or just pay the cities and all the shipping if you really want a monster since its going to cost a pretty penny anyways and get him sent up alone.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He is refering to Jungle Boogie lol


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> He is refering to Jungle Boogie lol


Oh yeah I remeber that one, they have their own youtube channel to display their stock.


----------



## Co. Caines (Feb 14, 2011)

Big ALS north york has big rhoms in stock at the moment. 299 and up


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sylar_92 said:


> He is refering to Jungle Boogie lol


Oh yeah I remeber that one, they have their own youtube channel to display their stock.
[/quote]
wtf is jungle boogie and when were they on here, city city was a major sponsor on here before you both were members


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jungle boogie was here within about a year I think and were kicked as a sponcer for certain reasons. I remember cichlid city and they didn't have too much in the way of p's.

To the op where do you live. If you are willing to ship and have the $ iut is not hard to find what you want.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> He is refering to Jungle Boogie lol


Oh yeah I remeber that one, they have their own youtube channel to display their stock.
[/quote]
wtf is jungle boogie and when were they on here, city city was a major sponsor on here before you both were members








[/quote]

Heres the link to their youtube channel, They are located in B.C : http://www.youtube.com/user/PRIMITIVEJUNGLE


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looks ok are they still around, chiclid city was more like shark aquarium or aquascape


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Ask Plum what he thinks of Jungle Boogie.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

bob351 said:


> looks ok are they still around, chiclid city was more like shark aquarium or aquascape


There not around the site anymore but I emailed them 8 months back and they said they are still operational. They said you can still place orders so thats a good thing.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Where are you located? I know this guy in Victoria is wanting to sell his rhom, it's not as big as you want but from the photos it's a nice looking fish.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198885-help-id-fish-please/


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I believe this is their number if you want to call Jungle Boogie to ask about their avalible stock: 778-478-9669 . I found this on another site so Iam not completely sure it might still work but trying never hurts.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> I believe this is their number if you want to call Jungle Boogie to ask about their avalible stock: 778-478-9669 . I found this on another site so Iam not completely sure it might still work but trying never hurts.


Before doing that I suggest you look into why jungle boogie is no longer a sponcer.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what happened to jungle boogie, and im going to message chiclid city for some terns


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jungle boogie has been shut down for a long time lmao.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lol what happened with p-fury n them not the company itself


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Jungle boogie didn't pay an importer (also a member) for fish.


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Below water lists his stock on his blog http://belowwaterfish.blogspot.com/ and you can be added to his mailing list. He has what you're looking for or can get it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice i went to his site and its all about documentaries now got a lil scared haha

he had leopoldi rays







makes me want to get back into rays with a super red or xback rtg


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

15" Rhom available, PM me for details. Located 1 1/2 hrs NE of T.O.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Didn't jungle boogie screw plum over big time. I think plum sent him a bunch of pygos and jungle boogie gave him the finger after they were shipped. That's why this crook is gone.

ksls thats a really beautiful rhom, i wonder where that beautiful specimen came from. He looks awesome.


----------

